# Is there a nub in this pic? 12+1 scan, update it's a boy!



## Cornfieldland

This isn't the best ultrasound pic, and I cant really see a nub. Wondering if any of you experts can spot one and what ur guess would be. Thanks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 59


----------



## winterbabies3

Idk if that is nub or leg, going with boy tho!


----------



## lexey_7

I'm not good at it but my guess is boy xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ya I have a feeling it's a boy...that will make three! No girls for me I guess ;)


----------



## embeth

I think maybe boy.. Could poss be a leg tho! I have 3 boys! Lots of fun ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sticking with girl!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I am thinking boy for some reason as well


----------



## WantaBelly

It's a boy!


----------



## Leopard83

I think boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Lozb

Boy


----------



## MeeOhMya

Do you have any more pics? Congrats on baby


----------



## madseasons

:blue:


----------



## Oldermummy78

I'm not sure hon but looks like this baby will have a very wise head on his/her shoulder 

Congratulations xx


----------



## rwhite

If that is the nub, then definitely :blue:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oldermummy haha! I know it's head looks huge! Are you finding out what ur having?

Thanks lady's for all the input on this not so great pic. I find out hopefully in two weeks what I'm having so I will update :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Sounds like we will find out around the same time :)


----------



## xLilypopsx

Definitely :blue: xx


----------



## Tesh23

I'm gonna guess girl!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI corn.

How are you doing? I've been wondering how you were getting on and came across this post.

How's the pregnancy. I can't believe 17 weeks have gone by already. I'm excited to hear if you have a boy or girl.

I got a little obsessed with nubs when I had my scan at 13 weeks. I don't think I can see a nub here but I'm going to guess :pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Baby looks younger than 12 weeks to me which makes nub guessing unreliable, are you going by your dates or scan dates??


----------



## Cornfieldland

Baby measured exactly 12wks 1day, anyways I'm getting a gender scan today so I'll update and see if the majority is right :)


----------



## pinkpassion

What is the majority?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink it seems everyone pretty much guessed boy ;) but when I did the baking soda test at my moms it didn't fizz at all, unless it was old baking soda ; ) maybe I'll pee on some again today before scan hehehe


----------



## pinkpassion

;) haha, well I can't wait to see


----------



## Spudtastic

I did the big gender prediction test thread and got 16 old wives tales for pink and 6 for boy (or thereabouts) so overall those old wives tales pointed in the right direction. My baking soda test said boy (twice).

I'm stalking for an update.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well it was a boy after all :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations Corn. Are those two boys of yours excited to be getting a little brother?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yes they r discussing names :) we r excited!


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations! :D


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! And


----------

